# Bodykit Question (Not the usual ones)



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

I've decided I want to get the R33 kit for my B14 and I want to get it soon. The stock look of the car is just killing me. My question is, where is a good internet source for me to get the kit from? I see different prices all the time but I don't know the quality of the kit. I'm shooting at getting it in 2-3 weeks.

I'm looking at spending $400 or less to get the kit and I have to get it from an internet source because none of the shops out here carry this stuff. Also, while I'm at it. Does anyone know where I can get a carbon fiber trunk for my Sentra? I've seen a few but they're all like $500 bucks and thats way to much just for a trunk.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

shipping is gonna run pretty high on a body kit. Probably close to 75$ if not more. $400 for your kit is gonna be hard to get. $500 for the C/F Trunk is about right I beleve, I think VIS is the only company to make a b14 sentra c/F trunk (the 200sx trunk doesn't work!!!!!)


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> shipping is gonna run pretty high on a body kit. Probably close to 75$ if not more. $400 for your kit is gonna be hard to get. $500 for the C/F Trunk is about right I beleve, I think VIS is the only company to make a b14 sentra c/F trunk (the 200sx trunk doesn't work!!!!!)


Well Import Innovation is selling one for like $385 bucks or something close to that and it has free shipping as well. I'm just not sure what the quality of the kit is like. But the shipping price doesn't really bother me. I've seen some places where they want like $200 bucks just for shipping. I wouldn't pay that much, that's crazy high.

I forgot ViS makes the CF trunk. Thanks for reminding me. =)


----------

